# Installation of HP P1505, Cups and FreeBSD 8.0 x86



## marthyr (May 15, 2010)

Hello,

First get driver from http://foo2xqx.rkkda.com/

Everything works perfectly, just do it as INSTALL file says.
READ FreeBSD NOTES!

BUT

verify the following file:
/etc/devd/hplj10xx.conf


```
# Firmware download HP Laserjet P1505 printer
attach 100 {
    match "vendor" "0x03f0";
    match "product" "0x3f17";
    action "cat /usr/share/[U][B]foo2xqx[/B][/U]/firmware/sihpP1505.dl > /dev/$device-name";
};
```

I noticed that _foo2zjs_ was used instead bolded underlined subdirectory name, that place doesnÂ´t have firmware file.

If everything works fine, firware should be copied automatically everytime printer is turned on.
Cups compiled with usb support is* NOT* mandatory.


----------

